# My new landmann smoker...



## hsiddall (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok so iM obviously new here and havent had a chance to intro my self yet I will though I promise.  Anyhoo Im new to smoking also.  I just recievedy new landman two drawer smoker.  I noticed that out o the box I had a hard time keeping smoke and temp consistant.  I never got above 300 thank goe but bounced between 200and 300.  Chips went fast too.  I smoked a 4lb boston butt for 6 hours and couldnt quite pull it but man it was tender and had a beautiful smoke ring.  I have a hard time believing that I'd ever get that nice bark you look for particlularly from a brisket....Please help and let me know what I can do....

                   Thanx

                          Harley

Also what is GOSM.  I have the landmann 3405GLA 34 inch with chep and water drawers.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Landmann bought out the GOSM line and now produce them they are however the same basic smoker so its hard for many of us to change names for them. As for the smoke what you want is TBS thin blue smoke or even no smoke and just the smell of the wood. I suspect that the butt you smoked wasn't smoked long enough to pull. We go by internal temperature and not time for most things. Two pieces of meat the same exact weight will finish at different times because the collagen, connective tissues and fat are different that's why internal temperature is the best way to tell when it's done. The smoker temperatures your talking about can be caused by a couple things like opening the doors or winds affecting the smoker. I would suggest signing up for Jeff's 5 Day Ecourse its free and has some great info. You'll also find lots of good info and some great recipes around here as well.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome Harley

Here are some notes on my website, hope this helps

GOSM NOTES

*G*reat *O*utdoors *S*mokey *M*ountain


----------



## rdknb (Oct 19, 2010)

welcome to SMF and I agree get the 5 day course, you will learn a lot from that.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 19, 2010)

First off Welcome Harley to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## hsiddall (Oct 20, 2010)

something else I noticed is that there are no vents down low to allow oxygen for the chipbox.  I read here somewhere else that if chips arent going to ash there probably isnt enough o2.  Is this true and is there anythin I can do as a mod shy of just cutting ugly holes and trashing the unit?


----------



## sqwib (Oct 20, 2010)

hsiddall said:


> something else I noticed is that there are no vents down low to allow oxygen for the chipbox.  I read here somewhere else that if chips arent going to ash there probably isnt enough o2.  Is this true and is there anythin I can do as a mod shy of just cutting ugly holes and trashing the unit?




I am probably gonna get my self into trouble here, but when I smoke on my Landman, I try and limit the oxygen to the wood chips/chunks as much as possible. I pull the spent wood intact, read my *post on my website* it explains this in detail.

I have 2 vents in the bottom of mine basically they are kept near shut.

I am not sure of your model, but you will need to start somewhere and I would suggest giving the smoker a few tries before you start modding it.

I believe on your model the air is drawn up underneath the burner?

My suggestion would be to take notes for every smoke you do.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 20, 2010)

hsiddall said:


> something else I noticed is that there are no vents down low to allow oxygen for the chipbox.  I read here somewhere else that if chips arent going to ash there probably isnt enough o2.  Is this true and is there anythin I can do as a mod shy of just cutting ugly holes and trashing the unit?


You might first try finding something else to hold your wood chunks, something that has more breathing ability. Maybe a large pan of sorts, many GOSM owners choose something different than the original cast iron fire box. I use a large coffee can drilled with plenty of holes for ventilation, and I use use lump and chunks. A lot less ash buildup, as this can choke off the smokdering process.


----------



## mofo (Oct 27, 2010)

I so enjoy reading your blog and have gone back several times...


----------



## alannez1 (Jun 20, 2015)

I had the same issue on my first two shoulders, then I did some forum searching and discovered its more about internal temp than time. so i picked up a nice digital probe so i could constantly see temp. For pull porkness. they suggested 195-205. The meat hits a stall temp and stays for a while around 165-175. I was using just a cheap charcoal smoker at the time and was tough keeping have to add coals. So i saw where you could wrap it in foil and i transfered to my lil convection oven once it stalled and i pushed it to 198 and just fell apart. That probe does wonder. Just got Landmann electric vertical today for Fathers day. Wife said since i passed the test with cheap one she was going to upgrade me. Cant wait.


----------

